# We need your prayers!



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 20, 2013)

Our 7 year old Bull Mastiff started having seizures last month. First it was occasionally, but progressed up to where it's three or more a day. Gonna take her to the vet tomorrow, but don't think we'll be bringing her back home. We got so lucky with Molly, but, we know not to depend on luck.:cry2


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry. I hope they can do something for her. Praying for you & your precious Bull Mastiff girl.


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I hope they can help her. I'll be praying for you and your dog. Hope to hear good news tomorrow.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry.  I'll be praying for you and your girl.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 20, 2013)

I remember taking our Newfoundland in, knowing he wouldn't be coming back. As hard as it was, I'm still glad that I stayed with him there through the end. Praying for strength for you to comfort her.ray:


----------



## Azerane (Jun 21, 2013)

Best wishes with you all.


----------



## HEM (Jun 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear this news
You are in our thoughts and we are hoping for good news


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

How is she doing Larry? I hope she's doing okay! xx


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We decided to cancel on the vet and hope for the best--were 3 days with no seizures so far, but, she isn't acting quite the same as she used to, so there is some residual effects. But, she's still with us.


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 24, 2013)

Yay! I hope a miracle happens and she stops having seizures! That would be awesome. I love bull mastiffs! Or if she just has light ones, not enough to cause her great pain or, well, worse.

When I was 8 or so, my families' dog, a long-haired chihuahua mix, Trixie would have seizures when she got really excited. One night, she had a seizure, and never woke up. I still have that image seared into my head of seeing her laying on the floor in the hallway, motionless. She died on her 13'th birthday.

I hope this doesn't happen to you! I'll be praying for you and your doggie!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 24, 2013)

Yay! I hope she stops having seizures like Zaiya said. That would be so awesome!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 24, 2013)

That's our hope too, and thanks every one. Also this if fairly new--never happened til a couple of weeks ago. Also, she's not a youngster either but considered senior for a large breed as she'll be 8 in November. Our Great Dane is 10 and still very frisky except for all the gray she is getting.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 26, 2013)

Praying for your sweet puppy that she'll get better and act normal again, and be stablized with her seizures.


----------



## Deliciosa (Jun 29, 2013)

Prayers for your pup, I hope she doesn't have any more seizures and lives many more happy, healthy years with you and your family. :hearts


----------



## majorv (Jun 29, 2013)

My cat of 16 years started having seizures and the vet said he had a brain tumor. We had to have him put down. 

I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 30, 2013)

I think the problem is that she's been eating leaves off of our neighbors tree, a Sumac. I have been diligently cleaning them up every day and no more problems. I'm always amazed at what some dogs will eat. Dogzilla--soap bars, shoes, towels, soxs, washrags, cortizone cream tube and all except the cap, the control knobs off my BBQ and all the wiring and aluminum gas tube, the dryer vent off the side of the house, rubber and plastic chew toys, wooden spoons, and for 3 years in a row all the pears off my pear tree before they were ripe (had to fence off all the fruit trees and strawberries). The amazing thing is how old he was when he went, in his sleep--14. He lived up to his name for sure. We used to think of him as our small dog at 95 pounds because the others were 108 and 142 which makes all three large for Doberman's.


----------



## Channahs (Jun 30, 2013)

That is great news that you're narrowing it down, but certainly not that she's been eating leaves from the wrong tree....my first though was the food. We have two mini dachshunds and one of them is allergic to everything. A flea bite, pollen, food, laundry detergent, carpet fresh, etc. This particular girl would have seizures, but what we did finally determine was that the entire time this was happening, she was eating Pedigree food. I thought that was high end, but turns out it wasn't. We've gone from Science Diet *expensive* to Diamond Lamb and Rice from our local Farmer's supply (cheaper than TSC). As soon as I got her off the Pedigree, her seizures stopped. The key turned out not to have a grain listed first in the ingredients.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 30, 2013)

She's been on the same food for more than 5 years. The other day she puked out a pile of leaves on the patio and most were from the aforementioned tree. She hasn't gotten any for several days, no more seizures ( which happened with half an hour of her being out), no more puking and she's acting normal (what passes for it here) now.


----------



## MILU (Jun 30, 2013)

It's so good to know that she's better!! I hope she stays fine and with you for many more years;
*I'll be sending good vibes to her and to you!!! *
ray:


----------



## Azerane (Jun 30, 2013)

That's incredible that to begin with, a dog would continually eat leaves like that, and then that it would cause all of that. I'm really happy though that you've found the cause and now you know you can prevent it, I hope she recovers and doesn't get another seizure


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 1, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> I think the problem is that she's been eating leaves off of our neighbors tree, a Sumac. I have been diligently cleaning them up every day and no more problems. I'm always amazed at what some dogs will eat. Dogzilla--soap bars, shoes, towels, soxs, washrags, cortizone cream tube and all except the cap, the control knobs off my BBQ and all the wiring and aluminum gas tube, the dryer vent off the side of the house, rubber and plastic chew toys, wooden spoons, and for 3 years in a row all the pears off my pear tree before they were ripe (had to fence off all the fruit trees and strawberries). The amazing thing is how old he was when he went, in his sleep--14. He lived up to his name for sure. We used to think of him as our small dog at 95 pounds because the others were 108 and 142 which makes all three large for Doberman's.



This reminded me of a commercial I saw a while ago. Two vets were looking at an x-ray, and one said "this dog either has a light bulb up his butt, or his colon has a great idea!"

XD


----------



## ArmyGuyDan (Aug 28, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> This reminded me of a commercial I saw a while ago. Two vets were looking at an x-ray, and one said "this dog either has a light bulb up his butt, or his colon has a great idea!"
> 
> XD




you should've seen this dog, took 2 years to break him of this habbit, he was good boy, I know he was feeling down when I joined the Army cause me and Mr D had a bond, and I do miss my boy


----------

